# Craigslist wacker:Armed escort (Boston/North Shore)



## firefighter39

Armed escort

_I am a rational, fearless calm individual just under 30 years old. I am licensed to carry large capacity firearms concealed, am a very proficient shooter, fast and accurate with morals, excellent self control and ability to assess a situation. I have experience in multiple hand to hand combat techniques including Hung Gar and Close-Combat (comprised of all of the most effective techniques ever combined). I am quite good at neutralizing confrontations peacefully, and prepared to do what it takes to defend you. Payment required varies based on the nature of the job and how long my presence is required. Payment and job must be discussed and agreed upon prior to my services. I have a very well maintained Truck that seats 5 people with 4wd weighing approximately 3 tons, or we can use your vehicle as long as I feel it is safe. I reserve the right to turn down any job for any reason, (just need to make that clear, chances are I'll be fine with escorting you). I am not looking for trouble, and my ideal clients aren't either. I am confident in my abilities to protect you and provide that reassuring presence you require. I can dress in many different ways, I can wear a suit if necessary, or I can remain unknown in the background blending in with a crowd as your 'shadow.' One of my strengths/advantages is blending in, and appearing nonthreatening until necessary. I look younger than I am, and present a calm image. E-mail me and we can discuss your protection. (chances are I am not interested in full-time work, but if it pays well I'll consider) (also only willing to travel if it pays well)

_


----------



## pahapoika

_ I am licensed to carry large capacity firearms concealed,_

bet the local police chief who issued that permit would be thrilled to hear this :tounge_smile:


----------



## LGriffin

LMAO 
You found me a new Nanny!


----------



## TRPDiesel

So FF,

What were you looking for when you stumbled on this gem?:wavespin:


----------



## Eagle13

Sounds like "The Service"


----------



## LGriffin

Eagle13 said:


> Sounds like "The Service"


Sounds like Big E security (the guys with the SS style ear piece)


----------



## 7costanza

Wait...I live on the North Shore, im a whacker, im armed...wtf this guy ripped me off.


----------



## kwflatbed

For us blind guys who could not read the small print.

I am a rational, fearless calm individual just under 30 years old. 
I am licensed to carry large capacity firearms concealed, am a very 
proficient shooter, fast and accurate with morals, excellent self 
control and ability to assess a situation. I have experience in 
multiple hand to hand combat techniques including Hung Gar and 
Close-Combat (comprised of all of the most effective techniques 
ever combined). I am quite good at neutralizing confrontations 
peacefully, and prepared to do what it takes to defend you. 
Payment required varies based on the nature of the job and how 
long my presence is required. Payment and job must be discussed 
and agreed upon prior to my services. I have a very well maintained 
Truck that seats 5 people with 4wd weighing approximately 3 tons, 
or we can use your vehicle as long as I feel it is safe. I reserve 
the right to turn down any job for any reason, (just need to make 
that clear, chances are I'll be fine with escorting you). I am not 
looking for trouble, and my ideal clients aren't either. I am 
confident in my abilities to protect you and provide that reassuring 
presence you require. I can dress in many different ways, I can wear 
a suit if necessary, or I can remain unknown in the background blending 
in with a crowd as your 'shadow.' One of my strengths/advantages is 
blending in, and appearing nonthreatening until necessary. I look 
younger than I am, and present a calm image. E-mail me and we can 
discuss your protection. (chances are I am not interested in full-time 
work, but if it pays well I'll consider) (also only willing to travel 
if it pays well)


----------



## niteowl1970

I wonder if he does spring clean-ups when his "armed escort" business is slow ?


----------



## firefighter39

TRPDiesel said:


> So FF,
> 
> What were you looking for when you stumbled on this gem?:wavespin:


 "firearms" ranges


----------



## Eagle13

niteowl1970 said:


> I wonder if he does spring clean-ups when his "armed escort" business is slow ?


Yeah, he is an armed fluffer for the gay porn industry.


----------



## TRPDiesel

firefighter39 said:


> "firearms" ranges


LOL, I call shenanigans on that one. But if thats your story. :wink_smile:


----------



## tsunami

omg....this going to be the craziest story i have every heard in MC website lol


----------



## 47turksinajar

Someone email him and post his picture


----------



## niteowl1970

armed bodyguard for hire

Let the good times roll.


----------



## TRPDiesel

niteowl1970 said:


> armed bodyguard for hire
> 
> Let the good times roll.


Careful he is a constable in Ayer, Is it me or does Ayer have a shit ton of Constables?


----------



## 47turksinajar

"I am a Massachusetts Constable in the Ayer, Massachusetts area."


NEED WE SAY MORE?


----------



## Usa8235

I have several associates that can be bought in on short notice:smoke: !!!!


----------



## Killjoy

> I am discrete and thrive on adrenaline.


Don't these statements contradict each other?



> I'd also like to add that I know how to deal with municipal and state police in the course of my job.


Well, I'd also like to add that we know how to deal with wack-jobs like you :teeth_smile:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Sort of been my experience that professionals DONT have to advertise


----------



## Clint

Soccer Practice Armed Escort


----------



## Lost

Clint said:


> Soccer Practice Armed Escort


This is why I LOVE this board. Clint joined in 2008, he has 16 posts, but reads enough to be a supporting member. After 3 years, out of nowhere, he posts this absolute gem. Thank you for the laugh tonight, Clint.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

I can see where the soccer moms might need an armed escort in a armored vehicle....especially if Ken is at the m&g :smug:


----------



## tsunami

hey now! give the man a break, the job market is bad. He needs to eat too.lol

JK


----------



## Stevo6049

So who's going to shoot this guy a fake gig for chance to meet in person? Find out who this guy is and shoot a letter to the Chief that issued his LTC.


----------



## HuskyH-2

*


Clint said:



Soccer Practice Armed Escort

Click to expand...

holy shit that is hilarious*


----------



## PPD54

Maybe he can protect all of the prostitutes on craigslist from potential craigslist killers.


----------



## honor12900

Clint said:


> Soccer Practice Armed Escort


Just got around to reading that! Thanks for the laugh!


----------

